# My theatre



## Newshoundaussie

*My theater*

Panasonic VT60 65 inch
Axiom speaker list
M60 fronts
160 centre
QS8'sx4 surround and back surrounds
EP500 sub
M3's as wide fronts on axiom stands

Onkyo 818 receiver
Emotiva XPA5 Gen2
Emotiva XPA2 Gen2
Cable TV Box
2 Monster conditioners
Oppo 103D
Mac Tv
Logitech ultimate remote
Homemade maple audio rack, inwall
Pull out for laptop with blum self closing sliders
Projector and screen coming in the future


----------



## B- one

That sounds like a great setup! Any chance of posting some pic's? Especially that in wall maple rack it sounds interesting.


----------



## Newshoundaussie

Tried to upload pictures but not working.


----------



## nova

I agree, sounds like a very nice rig.


----------



## B- one

I only use an iPhone , but this is how it works for me settings attachment type - jpg smaller attachment quality- tiny resolution. Hope that helps.


----------



## Newshoundaussie

Two small pictures of my homemade rack. The back is in a small enclosed storage room.


----------



## B- one

Wow you did a great job on that rack!


----------



## jeff_h

Very Nice!


----------



## Mark L

Nice job


----------



## Newshoundaussie

Thanks everyone.


----------



## ALMFamily

Very nice job on the equipment rack - that looks really clean! :T


----------



## nheintz

How do you like the Axiom speakers?


----------

